# How to feel feelings?



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

mkeath said:


> You seem to be implying that gender has anything to do with crying. Men can and do cry.


Not my intention, I was just expressing my confusion by trying to understand the (undefined) gender type of the person whose reaction I quoted.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

goguapsy said:


> Not my intention, I was just expressing my confusion by trying to understand the (undefined) gender type of the person whose reaction I quoted.


Out of curiosity what relevance does that hold to your thought process on the matter?


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

mkeath said:


> Out of curiosity what relevance does that hold to your thought process on the matter?


The genderlessness of the person? None. I just wondered why in the World would one cry after watching that scene, but I was not sure how to greet said person.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

goguapsy said:


> The genderlessness of the person? None. I just wondered why in the World would one cry after watching that scene, but I was not sure how to greet said person.


Well as far as why someone would cry at something like that, Fi can hold some pretty deeply held beliefs. I would surmise that the most probable explanation to him/her crying would stem from an idealistically held moral belief as a child that he/she still holds today that people shouldn't simply stand by and watch crime happen. As the video depicts a scrawny, probably socially awkward person (I haven't seen the movie, so I can't say whether or not he is in fact socially awkward in the movie) standing up to a group of criminals to protect the rights of the innocent. Not only did this strike a chord with @Abx in that he/she holds a very deep moral belief of taking action to protect those in need, but I would suspect that it is also inspirational since he/she may have been in or is in a period of his/her life where he/she is not the most socially adept person. Perhaps he/she is someone who needed or needs his/her own superhero at some point. All of this probably stems from having read comic books as a kid, the most analogous of which would be Batman.

Then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

@mkeath Accurate or not, that DOES make a lot of sense...! Thank you.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

nevermore said:


> Yeah, pretty much that. F and S are more in the moment, experienced. You just let them happen to you, which can be hard for more detachment oriented NT's. Don't try and ask why, just take them for granted and let them flow over you.


Agreed. 

One thing to try is get yourself alone and just "be." listen to music or watch movies that have triggered an emotional reaction in the past and let those feelings be triggered again.

Or go out into nature and just start 'doing' things -- hiking, exploring, observing. Relax and let any emotions that pop up run their course.

When in the middle of your day, keep a low-level sense on what you might be "feeling" and don't immediately try to process it / analyze it. just let it happen.

Body and emotions are often in some kind of sync and trigger each other, so it's partly about becoming aware of your body and how it is feeling, not just the abstracted feelings at play. This is why doing things that anchor you in your body can help with discovering and exploring feelings as well.



> Yes feelings are awesome; life would be very dull without them.


Ain't that the truth.

Feelings aren't evil, it's what we do that can be positive or negative.


----------

